# Fotoauftrag



## tittli (23. September 2004)

Hallo
Ich habe den Auftrag erhalten, 100 Köpfe zu fotografieren, d.h. ich soll von 100 Leuten ein Porträt erstellen. Nun meine Frage: Wieviel Zeit muss ich dafür in Ansprüch nehmen bzw. wieviel kann ich dafür verlangen?
danke für die Antworten.
gruss


----------



## Leola13 (23. September 2004)

Hai,

Wo ? Wie ?

Stehen 100 Leute bei Dir vorm "Studio" Schlange und Du kannst Sie nacheinander fotografieren oder läufst Du durch die Stadt und machst Schappschüsse ?

Bei studioähnlichen Bedingungen solltest Du dir mehrere Varianten überlegen : 
Frontal, Kopf leicht schräg, seitlich, Lichtführung !, ...

Werden die Leute geschminkt ? 

Das wären dann mindestens 15 min pro Person. Bei den Schnappschüssen eher mehr, denn Du musst die Leute ja vorher ansprechen.
Macht ca. 25 Stunden, ohne Wartezeit, evtl. Auf- und Abbau von Geräten (Blitzanlage ?, Aufheller ?, Stativ, Hintergrund) und Nachbearbeitung.

Eine Bekannte von mir hat kürzlich Fotos bei einem professionellen Fotografen machen lassen. Dauer ca. 45 min, incl. 4 großen Abzügen für 150 €.

Ansonsten musst Du halt einen eigenen Stundenlohn plus Materialkosten ansetzten.

Ciao Stefan

Darf man fragen wofür das ist ?


----------



## tittli (23. September 2004)

also ein Studio habe ich keines, und geschminkt werden die Leute auch nicht. Wie es mit dem Auswählen der Leute geht muss ich noch nachfragen, aber ich denke mal dass sie angefragt werden und ich sie dann porträtieren kann/muss.
Es geht dabei um eine kleine, regionale Ausstellung, an der "meine" Schule einen kleinen Stand aufbauen will und dabei so als "Ansprechmittel" Schüler ausstellen wird. Die Abzüge werden nicht gross sein (denke so im Kleinbildformat 9 x 13). Materialkosten wird es auch keine geben (hab meine Digicam ja schon)
danke für die Antwort!
gruss


----------



## Receiver (23. September 2004)

Musst Du das für die Schule machen?

Wenn ja, dann würde ich das für lau machen, und mich danach schön von allen Lehrern  loben lassen. Wenn Du da mit Bezahlung & co. ankommst werden die nachher noch sauer...
Wenn es einfach nur darum geht die Portraits ganz Laienhaft (also ohne spezielle Belichtung, verschiedene Aufnahmewinkel, etc.) aufzunehmen, und Du recht schnell Deine 100 Leute zusammen bekommst schätze ich mal, dass das nicht allzu lange dauern sollte.
Kannst ja erst mal gucken wie lange du für 10-20 Leute brauchst und das dann hochrechnen...


----------



## tittli (23. September 2004)

ja muss es für die Schule machen...und viel dafür verlangen werde ich sicher auch nicht, bin ja schliesslich nicht Profi...hmm...verschiedene Aufnahmewinkel, wie meinst du das genau? Also meinst du dass von der gleichen Person aus verschiedenen Winkeln fotografiert wird oder einfach jede Person aus einem anderen Winkel?
gruss


----------



## Receiver (23. September 2004)

Also ich hab die Schule mitlerweile hinter  mir, und würde dir aus meiner Sich mal schwer davon abraten da überhaupt etwas für zu verlangen. Schon mal was von "ehrenamtlich" gehört? ->Da stehen die Lehrer drauf. Kann nämlich gut sein, dass es nachher nicht heißt: Ah, guck mal wie toll, und wieviel arbeit er sich gemacht hat, sondern dass es dann heißt: Hmm...das war doch der, der für de paar Fotos was haben wollte.
Ist aber im Endeffekt Deine Entscheidung...

Ja, mit verschiedenen Aufnahmewinkeln meine ich, dass Du ja eine Person frontal fotografieren kannst, oder von der Seite, oder auch von schräg unten/oben. Weiß ja nicht wie das nachher aussehen soll, wenn die Fotos alle nebeneinander sind...Eher gut sortiert und ordentlich alle Fotos aus dem gleichen Aufnahmewinkel, oder eher eine "dynamische" Kamera, die die verschiedenen Personen aus den verschiedensten Winkeln belichtet hat.
Wenn Du dich für die zweite Variante entscheidest wirst Du vielleicht etwas mehr arbeit haben, weil Du dann auch eventuell mehrere Fotos von einer Person machen wirst, und dann nachher das beste Bild nimmst...


----------



## tittli (23. September 2004)

Also ich weiss jetzt noch nicht genau was die Schule genau will, muss noch genau abklären ob sie die Leute zu mir schickt oder ob ich diese einfach im Schulalltag fotografieren kann (wahrscheinlich beides). Werde aber sicher nicht alle aus dem genau gleichen Winkel fotografieren, und werde sicherlich auch von jedem mehrere Fotos erstellen. Welches dann für die Schule am besten ist ist dann nicht mehr mein Problem.
gruss


----------

